# Solace tire choice



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

With the rear brake mounted underneath does anyone know what the widest tire that will fit on the Solace?


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

I would think you'd be able to get at least a 28 in there, but you could probably contact Scott's customer service for their input.

The problem you'll likely run into is how accurate / consistent the measurements are between MFRs. I know on MTB tires, they're notoriously all over the place, where one MFR claims a model to be a 2.1 and another MFR says theirs is 2.35, but in reality both may be closer to 2.25.

Also rim width skews measurements as well. Lots of variables.

That said, with slicks, maybe they're closer to reality than knobbies.

How big are you trying to go?


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Wanted something that could fit at least a 28mm but 30mm might be optimum for a ride that combines both asphalt and gravel.


----------



## crowaan (Aug 13, 2013)

Definitely could fit a 28 on a Solace, possibly a 30. There is a lot of room for wider tires on the Solace compared to the CR1.

P.S. As a mechanic, I hate that brake positioning.


----------

